# Pretty Schwinn Panther in NY



## kirk thomas (Nov 11, 2020)

L@@K~1961 Schwinn Panther 26" Bicycle-Nice 59 Year Survivor! -...
					

Here's great 59 year old survivor collectible - 1961 Schwinn 26" Panther bike in all original...



					hudsonvalley.craigslist.org


----------



## Jackbrick62 (Dec 18, 2020)

kirk thomas said:


> [URL unfurl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KevinBrick (Dec 19, 2020)

Did you get it?


----------



## Jackbrick62 (Dec 19, 2020)

Yes I picked this bike up last month it's a 1950 not a 1961 and it's in really good condition thanks again


----------



## KevinBrick (Dec 19, 2020)

Where does the brick come from?


----------

